# Chausson storage issues?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the first, some say inaugural, post of this new part of the forum. At the moment, I'm only an 'associate member', but expecting to be upgraded to full Chausson membership on 6th October (25 days now).

When we chose our soon-to-be Welcome 85, it ticked so many boxes, especially the fridge & separate freezer - something which few vans we saw at Shepton Mallet enjoyed. However, there is going to be one compromise, I think, and that's in the area of storage.

The fresh water tank is inboard, which is great for winterisation, but that cuts out space under one bench seat. The under-bed area is pretty busy too (as far as I can remember), and we're having a 2nd hab battery fitted which will take up a bit more space.

How do other Chausson owners find the under-bed storage? We've got at least two loungers to go under there, and all the other paraphernalia which we seem to accumulate. I saw from Spacerunner's 85 at Lickhill that he uses some of the large gas locker for storing 'stuff', and there's the side externally-accessible locker too.

Any problems with storage then? Where do cases of wine and crates of beer go at the start of a holiday? We want to keep the main areas free of bits hanging around. Silver screens will probably go in the shower in transit (thanks, June :wink: ); ramps in the gas locker, hookup and hose reel in side locker? Camping table under bed with the chairs / loungers, I think. Anything else?

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Chausson Storage*

 
Hi there,
I'm not sure just what layout your Chausson 85 is.
Mine is a Chausson Welcome 5, 2001 model with U shaped rear lounge.
Storage space really is enormous under the lounge floor, accessed externally from garage type doors each side, or a internally from a panel under one of the rear lounge settees.
In there I have (checked just this morning, because off to Versilia early tomorrow):
1 toolbox
1 25m EHU cable reel
1 set external silver screens
1 set internal silver screens
3 folding chairs
1 box of toilet/motorhome cleaning materials
1 box of 12v. tyre compressor/levelling blocks/warning triangle/5 litre petrol can for genny/25m. TV extension aerial/1 wheel chock/american duct tape
1 box of unidentified rap
1 Kiporgenerator
1 12v. Energy pack for emergency starts/lighting or whatever
20m. water hose and bag containing multiude of tap adapters
and that's about it in there.
Inside the motorhome, under the dinette seat not occupied by inboard fresh water tank I have :
1 Electrolux 240v. vacuum cleaner
1 240 v. Argos low wattage fan heater
1 x 110 Amp extra leisure battery in Fiamma box
Umpteen 240v. and 12v. adaptor plugs, a torch, a tow rope, and a rubber headed mallet.
Under the front passenger seat Ihave
a small 'emergency' internal tool box with fuses, screwdrivers, insulation tape, tyre pressure gauge, and whatnot, and a torch and yellow emergency jacket.
All the overhead lockers, of which there are 11 spacious ones, are free for crockery/food/clothes.
This post has actually been very useful to do a bit of stocktaking!
But I think it shows that you shouldn't have much problem with storage.
Forgot to add that the separate shower compartment also houses microwave/suitcase solar panels/ plastic bucket/1 umbrella., and that there is a bikerack on the back
and believe it or not there is still space for 4 adults and their food, without going overweight.
I'm sure you'll find yourself amazed at what you can cram into a Chausson.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Eddie

8O Wow! What a lot of stuff you have!

The layout of 'our' 85 is a rear corner fixed bed, rear corner bathroom, and then coming forward, kitchen, fridge/freezer, and then the 'Eurolounge' - side bench, forward facing bench, and cab seat.

The under-bed storage also has heating gubbins and other stuff underneath it, which takes up some of the valuable storage space. I'm sure I remember Spacerunner having loads of 'stuff' under their bed, but they're not back until later this month to check.

Coming from a smaller van, I'm hoping everything will just disappear into the bigger storage space, but the more I think about it, the smaller the space becomes.

Maybe I should just be patient, and wait until we pick it up  

Gerald


----------



## Trengard (Jul 1, 2007)

:lol: We love our Welcome 85. Boozy bits, well stabilised, go out and come in to the country (more in than out) under the table. Not much room to get the feet under the table but OK if you are feet up, loungy people. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Trengard, and welcome to the MHF forums!  

Thanks for that most important of information. I guess we're going to be doing a lot of experimentation when we actually pick up the thing.

Good to hear you love yours!

Gerald


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi G&A,

We were at the Brean sands rally and had a look at Spaerunners van, We were very impressed with the quality, John did mention that you were buying one, hope you enjoy.

Cheers C&S.

PS We were parked next to you at shepton (white golf) unfortunately didn,t get to say hello, may be next time.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, C&S

Thanks for the good wishes. I think John and June should be on a commission from Chausson or Highbridge.

We first saw it at the Lickhill rally in August - we'd not seen them since they changed van. As soon as Annie looked inside, she was smitten. There are so many nice features, and we especially like the separate freezer and huge fridge.

It looks like we'll be testing the winterisation features over the coming months - we'll see if Chausson's testing in the Alps meets the worst that the UK can offer.

I thought it was you at Shepton, but you were so quiet, I thought you'd gone off somewhere else :wink: There'll be another time  

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Gerald, reference underbed storage.
At the moment I am carrying the following under the fixed bed.
Safari Residence awning sides and poles.
My posh windbreak
Flagpole and solar lights
Complete and comprehensive fishing outfit.
Large and small tables.
2 step stepladder
23litre wheeled waste tank
Extension cable ( not the hook up one )
Awning rafter and winder.
Folding solar panel.
Awning tie-down kit.
Set of chaser lights...honest!!
So as you can see there is stacks of storage.
Give some thought when storing damp equipment as the rear and side lockers go through to the living area and may cause unwanted dampness especially during the winter months. However the rear locker is beautifully warmed and aired by the water heater so will dry out quickly.
I tend to store any excess boose ( can ther ever be an excess!)in front of the cab seats when pitched.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Bloomin' 'eck, John - that's some stuff in there :lol: I think they might be installing the 2nd habitation battery under there too, which will take up some (OK, a little) of the space.

So where do you store your (external) chairs? Do I remember you saying you have them on the bed when you're travelling?

I should stop asking questions, and just leave it until we get the thing :roll: 

Gerald


----------

